# "blue" light for tracking, seeing blood trail



## NOYDB (Nov 16, 2005)

A couple of the high dollar flash light mfc offer blue filters for supposedly blood trail tracking. Anyone tried it and how did it work?


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2005)

That's weird.

I was watching CSI a couple of weeks ago and they were using a blue light to make blood visable on a bed.

I wondered how that would work on a blood trail.  

Anyone have info?


----------



## sniper13 (Nov 17, 2005)

I think it has to be an old "Black Light" from back in the day.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 17, 2005)

ok, Googled the problem. 

"Although blood does not glow in the visible range, it has a unique color band (wavelength) under which the blood stain will darken to enhance its contrast by approximately 4 times"

"Tracking Tools
Along with a roll of toilet paper or photodegradable trail-marker tape to mark a blood trail, there are several other items that can assist a recovery effort. To determine whether a tiny drop of blood you’ve spotted really is blood, spray it with a homemade concoction of two parts water and one part hydrogen peroxide. Any blood hit by the spray will foam up slightly. The spray even works on old blood and shows up well under the light of a flashlight or, better yet, a Coleman gas lantern. 

If you don’t want to make your own spray, Tink’s offers the Starlight Bloodhound, a commercial spray that highlights blood trails in the dark. Locate the blood trail and spritz the area with the product. Chemicals in the spray make the blood glow in the dark for an easy-to-follow trail. It works in the rain. (About $10; 800-624-5988) 

The Game Finder Pro Illuminator (shown) is a flashlight-sized unit that scans for body heat and includes blood-tracking technology. Its four LEDs (one red and three white) can be used as individual light beams or combined to illuminate blood trails in the dark. The unit uses distinct tones to notify you of readings. It operates on two AA batteries. (About $325; 800-459-3463; game-finder.com) "

Also looked up forensic lights. Apparently, they use a blue light just short of UV and for contrast orange goggles. Other forensic lights, (the expensive ones (over a thousand bucks)) have built in filter wheels. 

However, none of that answers the question "Do the blue filters for regular flashlights *help* you see the blood any better?"

Hint- some one ***who has actually tried it*** would be most helpfull


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 17, 2005)

Cut your hand and bleed on the ground and leaves and then test using a blue filter.    

Once you have the answer, let us know.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 17, 2005)

I have a blue LED light. I tried using it to trail a deer last week. I couldnt see the blood while using it so i had to resort to a standard flash light.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 17, 2005)

fulldraw,  From what I read, they use orange color glasses/goggles with the "blue" light to bring out the contrast.

Brinkmans (The standard beat'em over the head flashlight people) offers the blue filters for the AAA and AA versions of their flashlights. 

One outfit selling "Tactical" lights wanted $30 (yes, that's thirty bucks) for their blue filter addon. Didn't mention anything about orange goggles.

Thing is I couldn't find any reviews from real people pro or con.


----------



## Lthomas (Nov 17, 2005)

The best light for tracking without the aid of anything else is a light that gives off a white light. I have a small 14 dollar wallmart LED light that works just fine. I have always had problems locating the largest spots of blood with an ambient light. The yellow tone makes the blood look like a black spot. In the fall of the year most leaves and ground cover have leaves with plenty of dark spots on them. A white light will help you tell the difference between blood and a black spot on a leaf. JMHO..


----------



## Woods Master (Nov 17, 2005)

I've tried the blue lense cover and the blue streamlight and they didn't seem to do any better then a regular white light. tried tracking with my green stream light once and it makes blood impossible to see it turns it black.  might work good if tracking in the snow?


----------



## Hunterrs (Nov 17, 2005)

Woody said:
			
		

> That's weird.
> 
> I was watching CSI a couple of weeks ago and they were using a blue light to make blood visable on a bed.
> 
> ...



What you probably saw was them viewing and recording blood splatter after being sprayed with luminol.  It takes a special light and filter on the camera to see it.  No matter how much it has been cleaned or repainted, you can see blood with luminol.  I don't think it is cost effective for what we (hunters) would like to do with it.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 17, 2005)

I found this stuff. Says it glows enough to be seen on it's own.

Bluestar 

Looks like you could put together a kit for use when needed.


----------



## jason308 (Nov 17, 2005)

I have a SureFire G3 I believe with a blue filter and it works ok for finding blood, used it last year and it helped some, it didn't jump out on you like some would say but I will say that it could be helpful.....Can't wait til I get done with school one day and can get a trailing dog.....


----------



## Dub (Nov 21, 2005)

I've always heard that the best light to use is the old propane lanterns....I just don't have one handy like I do a flashlight.

I keep two Streamlight 4AA battery lights and a Mini Mag light in my hunting pack.  I keep a rechargable spotlight in my truck.  I've used the rechargable spotlight a couple of times for successful in-the-dark recoveries.  I've wondered, though, what the outcome would be explaining such to a DNR officer...spotlight in the dark....and all.  I've heard of cases where they will give you a citation even if you have no weapon on you.  Incedentally, I trailed a buck that I shot last year with my spotlight and no weapon....guess what......I found the deer with no problem....but he was laying against a tree looking a me and then looking over in my buddy's direction while he was approaching.   I had to choose between backing out and giving him time to die verses taking a killing shot.  It was late and dark and I was tired of waiting....I opted for the killing shot even though it would have been hard to explain that to a DNR officer.  I felt that it was the humane thing to do.

Later, while quartering the deer at home, I found the intitial bullet hit the near shoulder and traversed the deer exiting the offside hip....missing the vitals and passing through intestines.  The killing shot did just that....heart and lungs taken out as well as some shoulder damage.  I was using some new type bullets for the handloads....and an riduculously overbored magnum and have since switched.  I think that that the extreme impact velocity created havoc on the bullet.  I am now of the opinion of slower...larger bullets.

Oh well.....sidetracked while on the subject of bloodtrailing lights....sorry....too much coffee this morning.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 21, 2005)

I've heard a lot of guys say the propane lantern is really good for trailing. 

But I agree it's hard to have one on hand when you need it.

The Tink's blood spray runs $15. The forensics stuff is $25 but makes four bottles. 

The Forensics stuff is corrosive and they warn against breathing the fumes. A leaky bottle could be interesting.

The Tink's product description doesn't mention a warning, but I don't know what it says on the bottle.

Another tip I've read is to mix one part Hydrogen Peroxide with two parts water. Supposed to bubble up when it contacts blood spots. Which in day time might be better.

Anyone ever try the HP?


----------



## Slayer (Nov 21, 2005)

NOYDB said:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 
> Another tip I've read is to mix one part Hydrogen Peroxide with two parts water. Supposed to bubble up when it contacts blood spots.




used this many times!!!!!!...we also add an off color food dye like blue or purple to the mixture....there is now doubt of blood when it foams up purple!!!!!


----------



## LJay (Nov 21, 2005)

What ever happened to that starlight bloodhound spray? It was supposed to work miracles.


----------



## baker7mm (Nov 21, 2005)

I got a surefire A2 aviator with three blue leds, it works better than any other light I have used for tracking.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Nov 21, 2005)

NOYDB said:
			
		

> Another tip I've read is to mix one part Hydrogen Peroxide with two parts water. Supposed to bubble up when it contacts blood spots. Which in day time might be better.
> The Hydrogen Peroxide works on any bodily fluids so if it is gut shot that will foam up too. It really helped when I was about to give up on an arrow shot doe that was gut shot. And it is not corrosive!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 21, 2005)

*"blue" light for tracking deer*

Never tried any of the new lights or sprays...I try to use the
brightest 6volt lantern with Krypton bulb i have and or a propane lantern....
They seem to work good for the times I have needed them..


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 22, 2005)

*Slayer, 7mag*

How much do you carry with you? Do you only spray something you think might be blood or do you strafe the area?


----------



## Killdee (Nov 22, 2005)

My nephew works for cobb county as a mechanic,while talking to the forensic people they use a battery powered black light and said it was unnecessary to spray anything like luminol unless the murder site had been cleaned.He uses a battery power black light to detect AC leaks.while we havent had a chance to track a deer with it,our deer cooler looked like something out of a horror movie.
KD


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 22, 2005)

Killdee,  with what you saw in the cooler, are you taking a black light with you?  Did it seem like it was enough to make you think "hmmm..... this could be useful" or was it "eh.... don't need it"?


----------



## Killdee (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh yeah I think it would be very useful,we just havent had a bad tracking job to test it on.
KD


----------



## kcausey (Nov 30, 2005)

*Browning Black ICE*

I have one of the Black Ice browning lights and it has two red, two white, and two blue LEDs for tracking, along with a very bright xenon bulb.

I haven't yet tracked a blood trail yet, but it picked up blood off of a hog my dad killed very well.  The blue light makes the blood look like black paint on the ground in the dark.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 30, 2005)

I've been doing more research.  Blood does not glow under UV light. Unless you use one of the spray on additives. However it does show as a deep solid black under shorter wave length "blue". UV is under 400nm, most UV lights are around 370nm. Blue starts at 400nm up to almost 500nm. The vast majority of LED lights in "blue" are quoted at 470nm. However, the most references stated that blood is revealed most from 400-430nm with one reference stating up to 470nm. The closest I could find was a light by Photon quoting a "purple" light at 405nm (I ordered two) and will test and report. 

I sent a query to Streamlight because with all the searching I did they seem to be one of the better price/quality-feature mfc. (and so many here were happy with theirs) They call their blue "Ice Blue" but that doesn't tell us where it falls on the scale. I also asked what the "UV" and "Blue" rating was on the stylus version. If they answer, I'll post here.

I also found a small tube style blacklight to test with. Streamlight has a twin task light with UV LEDs and a xenon center bulb that you can switch between. 

these folks have a 5 LED lights with a choice between 405nm "UV" and 465nm blue.  maxmax.com. Claim they are custom mfc but I guessing  Streamlight does it for them since they also sell the Streamlights. Could be wrong.

I'll pass on anything else I find. This has got me curious.


----------



## Toliver (Dec 1, 2005)

Somebody PLEASE explain to me why you would need to spray anything on blood to see if it's really blood.   Sticking my finger in it and it turning my finger red has never failed me in identifying blood.  

And just for the record, if it's warm enough, Granddaddy long legs are your best friend on a blood trail. (when the dog ain't available)  Look for them congregated and you'll find your blood.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 1, 2005)

*Noy*

That Streamlight twin Task is just like my Browning Black Ice light.  the blue works well on blood.

I despise a regular white LED light for tracking, makes the blood irrodescent to the leaves and dirt.
KIP


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 1, 2005)

The Sportsmans Guide has a Four color LED flashlight for about $20. White, Blue, Red and Green. I'll get one and give a review.

Those Browning Lithium powered lights look good. Their point about Lithium batteries lasting longer in storage is a good one for emergency lights.


----------



## Jayrod (Dec 1, 2005)

Starlight Bloodhound...Used two bottles of this stuff once to find a guys deer during a bow hunt.  I was amazed, we tracked the deer as far as we could with flashlights and finally lost the trail.  Mixed the two bottles and turned the lights off.  Sprayed the immediate area and within just a few seconds as our eyes was becoming adjusted to the darkness the blood started lighting up...It looked like fireflies around us.  Even a speck as small as a pinhead would light up bright enough for you to see it at five paces.  If nothing else it helps you relocate a lost trail, but like I said we used two bottles in a hundred yards....but we found a deer that I believe would have surely been lost  .

Jayrod


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 1, 2005)

*Jayrod,*

Great info! Thanks.

I think I'll get a bottle as part of a night tracking pack. 

I wonder what the shelf life is?


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok, heard back from Streamlight, their blue peaks around 465nm. Which means it should have some over lap well into the "blood" zone. With all the research I've been doing, these seems to be a real good cross between cost/value. Have to add them to my X-mas list.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 8, 2005)

*Some more info.*

I've acquired a 370nm UV, a 405nm UV/purple, a 465nm blue and a 470nm blue.

The 370nm uv made blood look purple. The 405uv/purple did also but it "seemed" more intense.

The two blues made it look solid black, I couldn't see any difference between them.

Green made it look black also, but not as intense as blue.

"White" LED seemed to wash out. Didn't really make it bright red like a good Xenon or Krypton bulb does. 

Myself from what I've seen so far what I would take out would depend on where and how far back I was hunting.  If not far I would probably leave everything but a mini-mag  in the truck. But I would have both a UV and a blue in the tracking kit. I'd add some HP mixture for day time and some Tink's starlight for night time tracking.

I just like to be prepared. The further out I go the more I pack along.


----------



## captainhook (Dec 9, 2005)

I bought a blue filter for my surefire and it didn't help at all. I could see the blood much better with 90 lumens and no filter.


----------



## chocrednose (Dec 9, 2005)

When I have to trail one I use either a bright flashlight or a lantern.The lantern works best if you put some kind of sheild in it to block the light from shining in your eyes.The next time it rains go out side and shine light on the ground and watch everything thats wet light up.Might work for some but not for me.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Dec 9, 2005)

Robert Sowell said:
			
		

> What you probably saw was them viewing and recording blood splatter after being sprayed with luminol.  It takes a special light and filter on the camera to see it.  No matter how much it has been cleaned or repainted, you can see blood with luminol.  I don't think it is cost effective for what we (hunters) would like to do with it.


What if one were divorced and had some old blood spatter around the house. Are you saying there is absolutely nothing to remove this evidence with? It just seems like such a waste to have to burn down a perfectly good house just to start over again


----------

